# Recommendations for a Belfast based retailer



## Stuart1441

As above, looking at buying a car over in Belfast but keen for someone with a retailers eye give it the once over 

Any recommendations?


----------



## robbo777

Is it a private or a retail sale ?


----------



## Stuart1441

robbo777 said:


> Is it a private or a retail sale ?


Retail

All checks out on paper but having been caught out before keen for someone to have a once over


----------



## muzzer

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246

List of supporters here :thumb:


----------



## 91davidw

What dealer is it with ?? 

Pm if you want. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## RaceGlazer

TBH you'd be better to have a proper PPI on it rather than a detailer who wont check mechanical items etc.

I suggest: www.carinspections.co.uk


----------



## Stuart1441

Thanks All, 
Now sorted 

The car is 2Yrs old and covered by a main dealer warranty so I’m comfortable with the mechanical side of things but just wanted a once over by someone with a keen eye as i would normally do myself 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

